# i don't know if i'm a good singer....



## flames.33 (Jun 7, 2008)

i don't know if i'm a good singer so could everyone listen to the vocals and tell me the dead truth i don't care if you say i sound like crap please i can't ask if i sound good from my family cause you know they'll always say "that sounded great!" just tell me if i sound good or not...thanks in advance :rockon2:

here's some of the music i just done on youtube tell me the truth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUUC6DYhVlc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMXDaA569FQ


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Camera mics compress the sound, which was not heavenly to start with (2 points for the pun); however, I thought your voice was fine. You are clearly quite young, you will do fine with enough practice (lessons!) and motivation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd say keep singing. You're on pitch and in time. What we see in the video is pretty limited in scope and the music is very simple, but even so, it CAN be screwed up and you're doing fine.

In a couple of years if you continue, you could become a good lead singer.

Rock on,


Mike


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Singing is much more than just pitch-perfection. Just ask Neil, Trey or Jimi :smile:

Feel, timing, commitment to the song, and finding the "pocket" of your range (see Anthony Keidis) are far more important and will win you more fans than if you sound like the latest American Idol contestant.

You're doing great, and as with just about everything else in life, practice makes perfect, so keep at it.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## flames.33 (Jun 7, 2008)

*ok cool!*

here i'll find a song i like that has more range and sing and play guitar to it and then see what ya think thanks alot!!!!!!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

What is terrible is the quality of the audio. I don't know how any one could tell if you're a good singer from that. The acoustics of the church probably don't help much.


----------



## 59 Jr (Jun 12, 2008)

Paul said:


> It's tough to say....the song shows so little range, (3 or 4 notes maybe???) that I can't fairly judge.
> 
> It doesn't come across as singing to me, more of a pitched spoken word with rhythm, (which is what I mostly do), so you need work.
> 
> ...


Hey Simon, LIGHTEN UP!


----------



## 59 Jr (Jun 12, 2008)

Your doin fine kid. Keep up the good work. A little more from the gut and less from the throat. At your age, thats all I can tell ya. You're young enough and the sky is the limit. My son is sixteen and is quite the guitar player, but he is too shy to sing. I wish he would step it up a notch.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, you can sing, Flames.33, but there's two keys for every song. Everybody's got a tentative "bedroom key" they learn new stuff in.

Then what usually happens is you go to an open mic, and your vocals barely come out of the mike.

Then you go home and try a couple of key transitions. I've had the most luck with going up a fourth, but I imagine everybody's different.

To speed things up, just put a capo on your fifth fret and you're up a fourth. Now in this new key (whatever it is) your voice may project a lot better.

I thought the first clip was keyed too low, and the second slightly Costello-flavoured song had a slightly different thing going on.

Changing key by only a whole tone or so only seems to me to work 10% of the time, while changing by a fourth works 50% (!) of the time.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

you are off to a good start... asking for this type of critisim is solid thinking on your behalf... keep it up... take lessons... sing lots... sing different kinds of music... you will get there... as was said earlier... on pitch and on time... now for more experience.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey flames. I must say you sounded pretty good, but I'll add that you'll never be a singer untill you believe your a singer. Just believe in yourself, have no fear, and you'll be great!!


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'd say keep singing. You're on pitch and in time. What we see in the video is pretty limited in scope and the music is very simple, but even so, it CAN be screwed up and you're doing fine.
> 
> In a couple of years if you continue, you could become a good lead singer.
> 
> ...


I'd go with what Mike says, but I always go with what Mike says. Especially when he's right.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> Hey flames. I must say you sounded pretty good, but I'll add that you'll never be a singer untill you believe your a singer. *Just believe in yourself, have no fear, and you'll be great!*!


This is a very important factor, IMHO

All the best with your singing.

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> This is a very important factor, IMHO
> 
> All the best with your singing.
> 
> Dave


I agree wholeheartedly.

Confidence is EVERYthing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I wish I could believe that. :smile:


If it isn't I'm completely screwed.


Sometimes it's all I have


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

i think you can sing however is that your real singing voice or are you just trying to sound like whats the flavor of the month out there now...its almost like a punkish english accent...cant see that being the way you really sound...I see a lot of people try to copy that type of vocal style/sound...I would say sing like yourself a bit more and try not to copy other voice styles if you plan on writing your own tunes.

Singing sounds good though...just needs a few screams or bellows to see what you really have.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> My, (as Charlie Farqueson would say), self-defecating humour didn't come across.
> 
> Off-topic....as I tend to do.....how is your songwriting coming along????


Came across just fine.

Songwriting is coming along well, but I have a real difficult time working with the Boss recording unit. I may tap you for some help.


----------

